# White bumps on Charlie's 'lips' ??? (pic included)



## firedancer722

Okay, I'm trying not to worry, but the searches I did said that usually these skin-tag type things are nothing to worry about, EXCEPT when they are around the mouth or lips. 

I noticed a couple of days ago that Charlie has I think 3 of these little white skin-tags on his lips. One on one side of his mouth and 2 on the other (one larger one, and one really small one). It's like they just came up overnight, almost. I am really worried... I called the vet and have an appt for him at 5:30 today. Am I overreacting or is this something I should certainly be concerned about?? 

Thank you all for any thoughts or advice... I really appreciate it. 

Candace


----------



## Pointgold

Looks like canine viral papillomas. Benign, but contagiousl.


----------



## firedancer722

thanks for the quick response... how would he get that?? at the dog park? from my roommate's dog?? Is it going to get worse???


----------



## Jo Ellen

Viral papilloma, yes. Contagious only through direct contact with the papilloma (growth) and dogs with under-developed immune systems are thought to be most susceptible (young dogs, sick dogs). 

Usually runs its course in 4-6 weeks, no treatment necessary. Harmless but you may find that more will develop before the virus runs its course.

Don't worry


----------



## firedancer722

Jo Ellen said:


> Viral papilloma, yes. Contagious only through direct contact with the papilloma (growth) and dogs with under-developed immune systems are thought to be most susceptible (young dogs, sick dogs)...


 
So, does this mean that his mouth had to touch the mouth of another dog with one of those bumps?? And that he has an under-developed immune system? Could he be sick with something and I not be aware of it? Is that anything I can help (the immune system issue) or is it just because he's still pretty young? 

Sorry I have so many questions... I just want my boy to be healthy. 

Thank you,
Candace


----------



## Pointgold

Actually, it has been shown that dogs who share toys, etc, can transmit the virus.

"The infection is transmitted via direct contact with the papillomas on an infected dog or with the virus in the pet’s environment. The incubation period is 1-2 months. This virus can only be spread among dogs. It is not contagious to other pets or to humans. To become infected, the dog generally needs an immature immune system, thus this infection is primarily one of young dogs and puppies. Beyond this, transmission details are sketchy. It is not known whether the infected dog must actually show visible lesions to be contagious, nor how long after regression of lesions contagion is still of concern.
*The canine papillomavirus has been shown to be able to survive
at least 2 months at temperatures of 40º F but only 6 hours at 98º F."*​


----------



## esSJay

Yep like the others said, I would say that it's canine papilloma. Molson had it for about 6 weeks with maybe 3 or 4 of them popping up and then his white things just completely disappeared. Personally I wouldn't worry about it unless it is still there after several months. It's kind of like how humans get chicken pox - everybody gets it but once you've had it you are unlikely to get it again.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I never did find out how Daisy got it, but she was in dog daycare at the time so probably there somehow. A dog doesn't have to be sick to get this virus, it just means (I think) that they don't have antibodies to it yet. When Daisy got it, her vet said it was the first case he'd seen in years but I'm hearing a lot about it now (on the forums) -- I think because our dogs are more socialized now perhaps? There certainly appears to be more literature available now. When I was looking for information about 9 years ago, I found very little!

Your dog is fine. You don't need to do anything at all except maybe keep him away from puppies


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

So glad you're getting good advice. I had not heard of them before, but after doing a quick google search it seems that they're more common than I realized and not really something that requires treatment. 
Glad esSjay could give you first hand advice.

I wouldn't worry about doing anything wrong with Charlie, from what I understand he is prone to them as he is still young...and has obviously been exposed to the virus. 

You will definitely want to let your roommate know though, so he can be on the lookout for any growths in his dog too! 

Hope those things fall off real soon!


----------



## firedancer722

Thank you all!!!! So, would you suggest I just wait and see rather than rushing him to the vet for a visit today? I could certainly put that $40 towards a bill if he doesn't need to go. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I don't see any need to take him to the vet. They're just going to look at him and say "yep, viral papilloma," tell you what we've told you, take your money and send you on your way :

The only reason I took Daisy to the vet is because she needed to be cleared before I could put her back in daycare.


----------



## Pointgold

Canine Papilloma Virus


----------



## firedancer722

Thanks for all the info, everyone!  I am going to cancel the vet appt. This is why I LOVE this board!!! 

Hugs,
Candace


----------



## Amystelter

*Saved me a vet bill?*

I just noticed these on Louie. One in the same spot as the pic and then a couple on his gum line. I freaked out. Looked it up on google and found the thread. Thanks so much. I would have taken him to the vet Monday had I not read this.

QUOTE=Jo Ellen;1235219]I never did find out how Daisy got it, but she was in dog daycare at the time so probably there somehow. A dog doesn't have to be sick to get this virus, it just means (I think) that they don't have antibodies to it yet. When Daisy got it, her vet said it was the first case he'd seen in years but I'm hearing a lot about it now (on the forums) -- I think because our dogs are more socialized now perhaps? There certainly appears to be more literature available now. When I was looking for information about 9 years ago, I found very little!

Your dog is fine. You don't need to do anything at all except maybe keep him away from puppies [/QUOTE]


----------



## Deathontwolegs

hi. the virus that was discussed, are drooling and very bad breath associated with some of the symptoms? i've only noticed the bumps on on side of her mouth. maddie is 5 months.

thank you.


----------



## mylissyk

Deathontwolegs said:


> hi. the virus that was discussed, are drooling and very bad breath associated with some of the symptoms? i've only noticed the bumps on on side of her mouth. maddie is 5 months.
> 
> thank you.


I have never heard of drooling and bad breath associated with papilloma virus. I would have the vet check your dog for those symptoms.


----------



## Derik Weeks

Is that what this is? I just noticed it and looked online with led me here. Awesome info here. This is my dog Zoey, she's about 6 years old. I'm worried about her.


----------



## Prism Goldens

If you go to the vet, they will offer to remove it- but if you give it (sometimes more than 4-6 weeks- my girl had two for 11 weeks) a little time it will just be gone one day.


----------

